# e-signing/e-documents



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I am buying (maybe) a house a few hundred miles away. Since it is so far, mortgage company suggested the e-stuff.

They emailed files I am supposed to sign, but some have incorrect information, and a few are just mostly blank sheets. I am NOT going to sign off on incorrect information in the hope they'll correct it, and I think it's really stupid to sign almost blank sheets.

In addition, they are not using my mailing address, as I requested, and records they are requesting are not requested using my mailing address. I had explained that mail service is "iffy" with mail ending up in other mailboxes, which is why I have a mailing address and have had one for YEARS. EVERYTHING comes to my maiing address and it is my "address of record".

Should I just say to heck with it, the house isn't worth it?

Mon


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We signed e documents when selling our old house and we weren't far away...

I wouldn't sign anything that isn't correct info - can you wait to see if they correct it?

The address thing is weird...why won't they use the address you want ? for me, that would be a deal breaker - maybe a sign that it isn't worth it?

good luck, sorry this post isn't much help, just wanted to mention the e document thing when we were local. so maybe you'll never avoid that...


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Call them up and tell them to get their act together??


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Long distance transactions like this are not uncommon.
I would hilite and red line the documents indicating all corrections that you wish to have made, color scan and send back to them.

When they send corrected documents to your liking, then I would physically sign them, scan and email a copy to them, followed up by mailing original signed copies. Would request that they do the same so that you have original signed copies of everything.

This is legally binding paperwork involving significant dollars, it needs to be done correctly. Don't be bashful about spending some $$ and having an attorney look things over if you are in doubt about anything.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I would ask the mortgage company to use a signing agent. Signing agent is a notary with additional education in loan closing documents. Banks often use them in long distance transactions. The signing agent will come to your house (or meet you at a place of your choosing), he/she will explain every page and notarize your signature. The bank will mail (or e-mail) the documentation directly to the signing agent and the agent will deliver it back to the bank (electronically or otherwise but you deal with paper). 

Please note that a signing agent is a notary, not a lawyer and cannot offer legal advice. However, he/she will be able to explain the documents. 

I have done closing this way and it was very nice to have someone come to my house when it was convenient to me.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Are you locked into a contract to buy? 

Only you can decide if it is worth it. 

You could strike through/revise and sign (keeping copies) corrected mistakes. 

You could mark any gaps with horizontal lines and text stating this area was blank at time of signing. arrows where you are concerned.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks folks. I talked to the loan person this morning and he explained things for me. As we all know, the explanation is as good as the paper it's written on.

Mon


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Same think happened to me. There was page after page of an e-document that they wanted me to sign. I was trying to read them on my phone and I couldn't get them to print. They were incorrect plus locking me it to items I did not want to be locked in to. I told them to email me a PDF and I'd sign it, scan it and email it back. This way I was able to print, make changes, and send back. This system worked very well for me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

On the nearly blank pages draw a diagonal line from the bottom of what is there to the bottom of the page.
Anything incorrect, make them fix before you sign.

I have closed long distance before, they used FedEx to overnight and did I to send them back


----------



## Outlier (Aug 17, 2016)

I have signed emailed documents and emailed them back.

I have on occasion had to request changes due to errors or omissions. 

Maybe poor service but nothing unusual. Don't sign anything until it is correct.

Just reading between the lines here; since you appear to be ready to back-out of this deal
over paperwork issues, are you having second thoughts on the deal ?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

No, wasn't having second thoughts. I REALLY did like the house, just that having worked for the government, I do *NOT* like blank spaces in contracts or something knowingly incorrect!

The house inspection was the one that queered the deal, though. LOT of mold, damage under the house, joists rotted through. Two rooms needing the entire floors replaced. And all that damage happened in just two months? (as realtor said)

I am totally out of the deal.

Mon


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> No, wasn't having second thoughts. I REALLY did like the house, just that having worked for the government, I do *NOT* like blank spaces in contracts or something knowingly incorrect!
> 
> The house inspection was the one that queered the deal, though. LOT of mold, damage under the house, joists rotted through. Two rooms needing the entire floors replaced. And all that damage happened in just two months? (as realtor said)
> 
> ...


Did your realtor say that or the listing agent? I would seriously question their honesty and hire someone else if that's your agent. 

I glad you got the inspection done.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I REALLY liked that house and didn't intend to do an inspection, but then thought just maybe I should do one so I'd have an idea what MIGHT go wrong in the future. SOOO glad I had the inspection!

Mon


----------

